# Round Rubber for Bass Jigs



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a question about using the round rubber material that janns netcraft sells to use for making jigs for bass. Im trying to figure out the best way to separate the strands from each other since they are all connected together. I dont have any issues with the silicone skirts from there just the round rubber. If anyone has any solutions i would love to hear them. Thanks Chad


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

ChadPro67 said:


> I have a question about using the round rubber material that janns netcraft sells to use for making jigs for bass. Im trying to figure out the best way to separate the strands from each other since they are all connected together. I dont have any issues with the silicone skirts from there just the round rubber. If anyone has any solutions i would love to hear them. Thanks Chad


Stretch it out and let it snap back. It will seperate itself about 90%. If you are picky like I am, you still have to seperate a few by hand.


----------

